# Anybody ever got out of jury duty?



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

If so.... how????

I've been "summoned" or whatever for jury duty EVERY Tuesday for the months of July AND August! To be honest, I wouldn't give a crud if I had to do jury duty if i wasn't the main "bread winner" in my house and Tuesday wasn't one of my long and main work days, I usually work 12 hours on Tuesdays and make well over a hundred dollars and if i sit in jury duty ALL day they give me $40.... it's like... i can NOT live on this kind of money and i dunno how they expect me to do this... and WHY me? There's like a zillion unemployed people in michigan right now.... why have i been chosen?

SO. i've sent them a letter saying what i've said above, but in a more professional and polite way, but i'm scared and desperate. i dunno what i'm going to do, especially because i'm almost sure they're gunna say i don't care, and i'm going to have to go anyways. i've been looking online and they say I should have my employer mail them... but then again, i'm afraid they're gunna do something bad to her for not "excusing" me to go to jury duty. i can be "excused" but i will not be paid for not going, unlike my mother... ugh, so stressful *le sigh*.

anybody? anyone? ideas? ways to LEGALLY get out of jury duty? lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Tell them your racist and you hate men that'll probably work  
I had a thing like that once but I actually knew the person on trial so the let me go.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

When we get jury duty, it's one day, and if you get on a trial, then you stay til it's done, usually a day or 2, but sometimes more. To expect someone to come every tuesday for 2 months is insane! I got out of Jury duty because I was going to be out of the country, and I got out of jury duty because I moved to a new state the week before lol. I once got jury duty, and called the number the day before, and the recording said I was dismissed. I have only attended once and I got on a trial, but the guy plea bargained before proceedings started and I got to go home at like 2 pm.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

My mother-in-law was summoned for jury duty so I wrote the letter for her claiming "serious health problems preventing her participation" and provided the court the written notice from her MD a copy of her death certificate. I thought it was hysterical.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You shouldn't have sent the letter. yuo would have been better off going int eh first day and when they asked you your thoughts on the judicial system you ould went off on how you thought it was a scam and they didn't care about joe public and who the cops are crooked....they would have sent you away for sure. but you can not do that now as you have sent a letter ...I will think about it and see if i can think of something.



BTW i want jury duty so bad and I never get choosen...i think it is because everyone knows me and my outspoken self. lol


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

My dad told them he was racist because he didn't want to do it at all and it worked.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Having a family member in law enforcement works as well. But your job is supposed to pay you the difference of your pay to the $40. You should not be out of money.

In my state you server for 1 full week. My poor Mom got called like 4 years in a row her job didn't think it was for real, lol. She had to show proof, but it was all good.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

when you get their, and they are asking you questions about a case if its fair blahblahbla, just give a biased opinion from the start about whatever point you want. that way they wont let you have to re appair because your not a fair "vote" in the 12 people they pic


----------



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

I've seen a couple things work. Once a lady showed up with her baby and said she had no babysitter so they sent her home. Also while we were moving and had everything in storage but some clothes my husband got summoned, well he couldn't find the appropriate attire so he went in shorts and they sent him home as well.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry, Megan, but I'm of no help here. I've never been summoned for jury duty, so I couldn't tell you how to get out of it. I don't even know if it's mandatory that you attend or not... someone please enlighten me on this...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I was summoned for jury duty once, but I got the notice at an old address after I'd moved out of state so I just pretended like I never received it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You'll have to show inappropriate or biased behavior.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Sorry, Megan, but I'm of no help here. I've never been summoned for jury duty, so I couldn't tell you how to get out of it. I don't even know if it's mandatory that you attend or not... someone please enlighten me on this...


Yes it's mandatory, or you'll get fined. When will they do it? Don't know, it depends on how good the gov't worker is... so I guess you don't have to worry 

As far as getting out of it, one way to do it is to see what they are looking for in the jurors. For example, if the case is about rape they normally don't want jurors that have had a traumatic experience in their life, so you can answer their questions accordingly. If you pay attention to everyone's answers, and as they excuse the jurors for the next round, you'll be able to see what they are weeding out. If that doesn't work, then you can say what others have suggested. However, saying that you're racist could come back and bite you in the future, since it's all on public record.

I know, I'm thinking too far outside the box, but if you were in a court situation (defendant) and being racist is going to work against you, and you say you're not, if the prosecutor is good, he can pull the records and ask you, "are you lying now? or did you lie to the judge back then?"

hahahaha, man I shouldn't have drank that coffee right now, hahahaha.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Im gonna be the Debbie Downer over here and say something corny and annoying.

It's our duty.
Seriously, i know it can be annoying and mess up your plans but it is the price we pay for living in a country like this ,which although has its faults, is still a country with a legal system where you are judged innocent or guilty by your PEERS, not by a judge, or a military general or a biased government official, but by the people of the community.

*I say do it.* You have the opportunity to take part in releasing an innocent person, helping convivt a guilty one, or helping establishing a fair and just legal system in our country.

Wont look down on anyone for getting out of it, and wont look up to anyone for doing it either, it's just something that has to be done.

Saying your racist in a documented legal environment can always come back to haunt you one day, and not to sound like a cheap *After School Special*, but racism is not a joking matter....lol that does sound like a quote from an after school special, but it's true, why pertend to be anything, and if so, ...a racist? What if someone sues you one day on racial discrimination and they have you on record saying your racist? You will wish you just went ahead and did the jury duty.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

walk in and say that mfer is guilty look at his the way he wears his shirt thats a guity mofo and they will say you need to go home.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Im gonna be the Debbie Downer over here and say something corny and annoying.
> 
> It's our duty.
> Seriously, i know it can be annoying and mess up your plans but it is the price we pay for living in a country like this ,which although has its faults, is still a country with a legal system where you are judged innocent or guilty by your PEERS, not by a judge, or a military general or a biased government official, but by the people of the community.
> ...


I would honestly not mind going and doing the jury duty if it wasn't on one of my main working days for 2 WHOLE MONTHS STRAIGHT. I have a job and I work 12 hours on Tuesdays and without my money my bills will NOT get paid, and i could lose everything I have. I don't care about them that much as to lose my house and my car and everything else or get super behind on my bills just because it's my flipping DUTY. there are SO MANY people that are unemployed sitting on their arses in Michigan and ME, one of the few actually hard working people, gets called in for jury duty? i'm not racist and i will not claim to be, but if they still make me go and do not pay me the difference and give me at LEAST a hundred dollars per tuesday i go, i will throw the biggest friggin stink of my life and i will NOT let them do this to me. if you ignore the stuff you can get in big trouble, like go to jail or something like that and... regardless, i sent the letter and haven't received a response yet. my orientation is july 6 and i'm hoping they will send me home for good or i can talk someone into it... my husband is going to school full time and i work full time, it just... for my family, it is not feasible and if they make me go i don't know what i'm going to do. like... what, not eat or feed my dogs or don't pay my car payment for 2 months? it's just... ya.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BE BIASED on the topic if & when you're interviewed by the defendant's lawyer(s), Tell them you have unfair opinion to the defendant. You will most likely not be picked to continue on. The justice system tries to pick the jury fairly.

Say it's a drunk driver case, tell them you had a friend in a drunk driving accident & can not make a fair decision on either side. That's what my boss advised me well before I got summoned because her daughter was in jury duty


I was called for Jury duty about 5 months ago, luckily I was dismissed after 3 days, they picked their jury before I was interviewed. Thank goodness because it was a murder case & they were looking for the death penalty :/

Don't count my word on it though, just a thought


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> I would honestly not mind going and doing the jury duty if it wasn't on one of my main working days for 2 WHOLE MONTHS STRAIGHT. I have a job and I work 12 hours on Tuesdays and without my money my bills will NOT get paid, and i could lose everything I have. I don't care about them that much as to lose my house and my car and everything else or get super behind on my bills just because it's my flipping DUTY. there are SO MANY people that are unemployed sitting on their arses in Michigan and ME, one of the few actually hard working people, gets called in for jury duty? i'm not racist and i will not claim to be, but if they still make me go and do not pay me the difference and give me at LEAST a hundred dollars per tuesday i go, i will throw the biggest friggin stink of my life and i will NOT let them do this to me. if you ignore the stuff you can get in big trouble, like go to jail or something like that and... regardless, i sent the letter and haven't received a response yet. my orientation is july 6 and i'm hoping they will send me home for good or i can talk someone into it... my husband is going to school full time and i work full time, it just... for my family, it is not feasible and if they make me go i don't know what i'm going to do. like... what, not eat or feed my dogs or don't pay my car payment for 2 months? it's just... ya.


i completly understand. take care of your fam first, theres always another one, trust me.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I got out of it, by saying I didn't live in that area anymore.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

How do people get on Jury Duty?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some places you get automatically put into their database when you get your drivers license. some places when you register to vote.

i got out of it!!! yay!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Some places you get automatically put into their database when you get your drivers license. some places when you register to vote.
> 
> i got out of it!!! yay!!


Oh....well then lol. I know its about deciding the future of a person on weather or not they're guilty of something...(i think)

Glad you got out of it!:clap:


----------

